# Kids born early



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

A doe had triplets today and they were due Saturday, but they appear more premature. One was DOA, very tiny, soft white hooves. The other two are bigger, but neither have erupted teeth. One has black hooves and the smaller one has mostly white hooves (black near the pastern). About how early are they judging by the teeth?


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I heard that premature goats don't have developed eyelashes... I'm not sure if thats true or not, and I'm not very experienced in that subject. I hope they do well for you though...


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's the littler live one. He's about 5 pounds.








Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are mature enough to stay alive, probably within 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are the teeth close to coming threw??? If so then my guess would be about 10 days as well. Just keep them out of any kind of draft and don't over feed them and they should be fine. When I had preemies that was the two things that was stressed in every site......congrats on kids by the way


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Give the weaker one 1/2 a cc of vitamin B complex by mouth before he's 12 hours old. It will help him wake up and going.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

The teeth are visible and have formed little bumps under the gums, but haven't *quite* erupted. The "big" guy is about 7 lbs, the little guy is 5.5 lbs. 

Jill, would that be the injectable B Complex by mouth? I have that. 

As of 9:30 pm the little guy still had not successfully nursed his dam, so I pulled them both for the night. Big guy has definitely nursed, but little guy is acting hungry. I have enough colostrum to feed them both through the night, but I hope mama makes more by morning, because she's looking pretty empty.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes the injectable. By doing it before he's 12 hours old, you take advantage of the porous gut directly to the bloodstream so you don't have to poke the little guy.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Should I plan to feed every four hours while they're this little, or is every six sufficient?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Smaller amounts more often is best.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I am so thankful to have some milk replacer on hand, because it looks like her milk is not going to be in until tomorrow. Either that or she's being a royal ***** and not letting down for me. 

Both babies have tummies full of colostrum, but I milked out all she had and only got another three ounces or so for the rest of the night. I do hope she has more in the morning, but for tonight we'll all have to make do.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Still alive this morning. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing ok.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad they are still alive  Is her milk coming in?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Got 16 glorious ounces. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Nearly a quart tonight. Babies are still doing well. Little boy is still less active/more floppy than I like but he seems happy. Both are pooping and peeing.


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

The boys are doing great.  9 days old now.

Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great!


----------

